

$10 logos. Proceeds going to Indian orphanage—great for MVP or proof of concept - symptic
http://www.wickedfire.com/design-development/125919-your-favorite-designer-back-logo-satisfaction-helping-needy-ppl.html

======
symptic
For disclosure, I am not involved in this operation. I saw it and thought what
they are doing is amazing and felt compelled to help.

------
jbhelms
Jaghanivasan's work is great. They did an awesome job on our new logo.

<http://www.ratemyneighborhood.net/Home>

------
jaghanivasan
Thank you for helping me out symptic.

~~~
jbhelms
Are you the person from the original thread? If so how can we contact you? I
don't want to join a new site to leave you a message.

~~~
symptic
From his WickedFire thread:

MY EMAIL ID- sjaghanivasan@gmail.com Please drop me a mail or a PM with the
info of the logo to be done! My paypal ID is different. I will send you my
paypal ID after completing the order as I always request payment after
completing the order.

------
jaghanivasan
Thanks for helping. Here is the link to the receipt of donation done:
<http://i883.photobucket.com/albums/ac32/jaghanivasan/IMG.jpg> You helped me
to make a major contribution for paying a poor girl's college fees and also
buying a sewing machine for another girl to support her family. Thanks a lot
for your support

